# Pic And Details Of 6105 Vintage Divers



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

The 6105 vintage divers have been discussed recently on the

Jap forum, with forummers considering getting one etc.

So I thought I would give a few details of the two classic 6105's I have.

The two pictured below are, on the left 6105-8110 and 6105-8000 on the right










The 6105s were produced between and around 1968 and 1977, the early ones, had `Proof` on the dial and case back

(potentially more collectable as there were fewer made).

Around 1970 Seiko changed the dials and casebacks to `Resist` rather than `Proof` - though you can

find some 6105s with `Proof` dial and `Resist` caseback and vice versa.

My 8000 has `Resist` on the dial and `Proof` on the case back









The 8000 are earlier than the 8110 and there case shape is symmetrical and looks to be evolved from

the 6217 diver (still ain't got one







). It also has the great feature of a signed crown









Here is the 8000......



















The asymmetrical case shape of the 8110 seems to attract more attention from collectors and enthusiasts.

It is a unique shape, looks odd really but, its curves are seductive and once handled or worn its difficult not to fall its charms.

Here is my 8110...










As for dimensions - Details below are from my watches

Seiko 6105 â€" 8110

Date 1974

Lug to lug = 48mm

Bezel Dia. = 39mm

Case 3-9 = 44mm

Case 10-4 = 48mm

Dial 3-9 = 30mm

Lug size = 19mm

Thickness = 10mm

Seiko 6105 â€" 8000

Date 1970

Lug to lug = 41mm

Bezel Dia. = 39mm

Case 3-9 = 41mm

Case 10-4 = 45mm

Dial 3-9 = 30mm

Lug size = 19mm

Thickness = 10mm

I have seen a couple on ebay recently that have refurbished dials with pretty awful lume and incorrect details on the dials.

So do your homework if you want to get one off the Bay.

Both of these watches are a must for the vintage Seiko Diver collector










I paid, what I consider a lot of money for both these watches, and their condition reflects this. Both keep accurate time and are a pleasure to wear.

Those of you considering getting one (or both), I wish you the best of luck.

Derek


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Stunning pictures (as always) Derek.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

They are very lovely watches... and are very comfortable on the wrist!!!!

Definite Keepers!!!!!!!!

Joli


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice







,

Here are my 8110 and 8009 with the 6217,







Sorry Derek.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Stan said:


> Stunning pictures (as always) Derek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Stan, not quite as good as that stunning Rado pic of yours.



Katt said:


> They are very lovely watches... and are very comfortable on the wrist!!!!
> 
> Definite Keepers!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Here, here Joli, very comfy, particularly on the NATO's



Roy said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a handsome trio Roy, the sporty strap on the 6217 looks terrific









Derek

(WooHooo just figured out how to quote and reply to multiple posts)


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Great pictures and very informative to boot! Thanks!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Derek,

I never wear it though, it is just stuck in the safe which is a shame.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Great post and lovely pics - thanks very much. It makes me even more impatient to get my 6105-8110 back from Chealwatch where it is having a service, new crystal and relumed hands. Here it is before I sent it off...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for posting Derek, great watches mate


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers Derek, very informative and.... your watches are beautiful... far better than anything ive seen for sale! Well done!


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

Wow! Thanks Derek - great post and lovely photos!







Those sure are gorgeous watches you've got!









That signed crown looks sweet... having seen that photo I think I'll start looking a bit harder for one now!









Cheers all for the photos, can't get enough of them... mine are here (fwiw







).

Cheers

Makrie


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

psychlist said:


> Great post and lovely pics - thanks very much. It makes me even more impatient to get my 6105-8110 back from Chealwatch where it is having a service, new crystal and relumed hands. Here it is before I sent it off...


When are you expectining it back from Cheal? Look forward to seeing pictures when it returns.

Derek



makrie said:


> Wow! Thanks Derek - great post and lovely photos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Markie, That is just a great example, did you get it off a forummer/ebay?

Did it have some spa treatment or is it just damn near NOS ?

Born in the same year as mine 1974 - could be twins









Derek


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

LuvWatch said:


> Hi Markie, That is just a great example, did you get it off a forummer/ebay?
> 
> Did it have some spa treatment or is it just damn near NOS ?
> 
> ...


Hey Derek, Cheers!









Never been to a spa, it's got the look, but sadly doesn't lock. Got it from a forum... now I'm keen to find another to go with it, but with the bar set this high, it's kinda hard to find one that matches up!














Have yours had the pampering treatment? They sure do look astounding!

One question I've got, what year did they go from the circular printing on the back (like mine) to having the engraving done in parallel rows? I think I prefer the circular, but it sure wouldn't be a deal breaker if the right one came my way!









Twins, huh? My guess is we'd have trouble trying to work out who gets to re-unite them!









Best

Makrie


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

LuvWatch said:


> psychlist said:
> 
> 
> > Great post and lovely pics - thanks very much.Â It makes me even more impatient to get my 6105-8110 back from Chealwatch where it is having a service, new crystal and relumed hands.Â Here it is before I sent it off...
> ...


Hopefully very soon thanks Derek. Have decided not to do too much restoration so it'll not look as perfect as your watches







but will post pics


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

makrie said:


> Hey Derek, Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Markie

My 8110 has had spa treatment from Randall Benson a couple of years ago (by previous owner).

Yours is in truly minty condition WOW! for a 30 year old watch.

Your question regarding the caseback is intriguing







my internet searching has come up with an interesting answer.

You would have thought (to me anyway) that the style of caseback stamped like yours `circular` would be of a contemporary design! Compared to the design featured on my 6105 caseback See pic below).










But in fact the `circular`stamped caseback is an earlier design - this `circular` style of caseback can be found on the earlier model 8000 and even the 6217.

What is interesting is that your 6105 is dated to April 1974 and mine is December 1974.

According to my internet findings by November 1974, Seiko were using the `newer` style of caseback as shown in my 6105,

So not quite twins after all









Derek


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

LuvWatch said:


> You would have thought (to me anyway) that the style of caseback stamped like yours `circular` would be of a contemporary design! Compared to the design featured on my 6105 caseback See pic below).
> 
> (pic snipped)
> 
> ...


Top information... and how funny that we're so close on either side of the case-back style divide!









I'm thinking I should get a beater 6105 to wear daily, having this one on I'm beginning to feel ever so slightly paranoid about messing it up!
















Time to go trawling, I guess!

Makrie


----------

